# Capitol & Parliament Buildings



## virtualchoirboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Sadly I have not been to the US capital.


----------



## Tom Ace (Apr 5, 2006)

I will post a bunch of the important buildings and monuments of the US that are located in Washington D.C. that I found on the internet

The White House (where the President of the United States lives and works)
one side








the other








from above











The US Capitol Building (where the US Senate and House of Representatives meet)



























The Library of Congress (from wikipedia... "the defacto library of the united states" and main research center for congress)








not many pics on the net, but a drawing of the whole building











The United States Supreme Court Building (where the Supreme Court of the US meats and hears cases)



















The Pentagon (where the US Department of Defense is)











The Eccles Building (where The Federal Reserve Bank, the central bank of the US is located)











The Eisenhower Executive Building (where many of the offices of the President / Executive Branch of the US government are)











Number One Observatory Circle (where the vice president of the US lives)











The National Cathedral (the "National House of Prayer of the US" does not receive any federal funding because of "Freedom of Religion" but is a national landmark and has been the scene of some important presidential funerals / services / ect)



















The Smithsonian (federally funded national museum and reserach center of the US)
Head Quarters / Main Building











The National Archives Building (where US Govenment and Historical Documents are kept)











J. Edgar Hoover Building (where the FBI, or main part of the Department of Justice of the US is)











The Washington Monument (monument to the 1st President of the United States George Washington)



















The Jefferson Memorial (memorial to the 3rd President of the United States Thomas Jefferson)



















The Lincoln Memorial (memorial to the 16th President of the United States Abraham Lincoln)

















thats all i can think of right now


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Reichstag, Berlin


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Australia Capital: Canberra

Old Parliament house:


New Parliament House (worth $A2 Billion)




Go to http://www.aph.gov.au/DPS/building/images/images/Photos/thumbnails/aerial view of aph.jpg 
For an Aerial ( Big File) 
Goverment house


Go to http://www.aph.gov.au/DPS/building/visiting/images.htm for more great pictures of Parliament house exteriors and interiors


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ was the old one out-dated (parliament house) or did they just feel like doing something?


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

It was built as a temporary Parliament House until the permanent building was completed.


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

The Hungarian Parliament


----------



## eXSBass (Oct 9, 2004)

London, England.

The mother of all Parliament buildings, Houses of Parliament. This is where Prime Minsters Questions are held, political debates between different parties and where other political things happen.








(Sorry about the title, I took it myself time back)

Generic Google images

















Downing Street. The Prime Minster lives at number ten and the Chancellor of Excheqor lives next door. This is where the Prime Minster does alot of his work with his party. Also, this street also holds the cabinet war rooms and the famous red button.

























Hope you enjoyed that


----------



## pencakar langit (Feb 23, 2006)

Indonesia

Central Bank 

























Parliament
Lower House


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Grollo said:


> It was built as a temporary Parliament House until the permanent building was completed.



Oh.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love this thread. So much care and pride goes into the building of the capitol buildings of every country. They are all so different, and all so proud looking! First 
class thread!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

eXSBass said:


> London, England.
> 
> Downing Street. The Prime Minster lives at number ten and the Chancellor of Excheqor lives next door. This is where the Prime Minster does alot of his work with his party. Also, this street also holds the cabinet war rooms and the famous red button.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere, probably on wikipedia, that the private apartments in both number 10 and 11 (reserved for the PM and the CoE) were not that big, though number 11 was a bit bigger, and thats why Tony Blair lived there with his family...So do you, or anyone else, know how big the apartments in number 10 and 11 are...?


----------



## Little City (Nov 30, 2005)

Thailand Parliament House

Old Building (Anantasamakom Hall)


















Now Building










Royal Thai Government House


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

All these buildings are located in Helsinki.

Eduskuntatalo / Riksdagshuset, The Parliament House of Finland. Designed by J.S. Sirén, completed in 1931. The exterior of the building is made of granite, which is Finland's national rock.


























Korkein oikeus / Högsta domstolen, Supreme Court of Finland. Designed by F. A. Sjöström, completed in 1883. Originally a private residence. 









Kesäranta / Villa Bjälbo, Prime Minister's official residence. Designed by Frans Ludvig Calonius, completed in 1873.









Valtioneuvoston linna / Statsrådsborgen, Government Palace. Designed by Carl Ludwig Engel, completed in 1822. 









Säätytalo / Ständerhuset, The House of Estates. Serves nowadays as a venue for meetings and official functions held by the Prime Minister's Office and other offices of the central government. Designed by Karl Gustav Nyström, completed in 1890.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Little City said:


> Thailand Parliament House
> 
> Old Building (Anantasamakom Hall)
> 
> ...


Are the buildings you call old and new the same building, just renovated? What's the "Now" building? And what is the government house used for? They're all quite beautiful, as are the ones in Finland.

That Indonesian one is crazy! It's like the 50s image of futuristic building. What was used when it was a Dutch colony?


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Today most of the nationally important facilities of Japan are located in Chiyoda ward of Tokyo. Nagatacho is the govermental center, Kasumigaseki is the administrative center, and Marunouchi is the industrial center.

the Diet of Japan (1936)








the Imperial Palace (1968)








the official residence of the Prime Minister of Japan (2002)








the Supreme Court of Japan (1974)








the headquarters of the Bank of Japan (1896)








the State Guest-House (1909)


----------



## +5411 (Mar 1, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES*

*National Congress*



*Pink House*​


*National Bank*



*Cabildo*



*Catedral*



*Republic Square ( Obelisc )*



*National Library*

​


----------



## complic8ed (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not Australian, but i believe it has the best parliament house. It is one of the most expensive buildings in the southern hemisphere and is an architectural marvel...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

A few more of the Canadian Parliament. 

In 1916 the parliament caught on fire and was destroyed except for the Library (which was just renovated).

A pic before the fire.









And after.









And now.


----------



## Limongi (Jul 13, 2006)

*Brasília, Brazil*

1. Palácio do Planalto (Presidential Office)









2. Palácio da Alvorada (Presidential Residence)









3. Palácio do Itamaraty (Ministry of Foreign Relations)









4. Congresso Nacional (Congress - Houses both the Senate and the Representatives)









5. Catedral Metropolitana (National Cathedral)









6. Procuradoria-Geral da República (Attorney General's Office)










[]'s
:righton:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Austria, Vienna

Office of the Austrian president (officially highest but powerless man in the state)
He resides in the Leopoldiner Wing of the Hofburg (empirial palace)











Office of the Austrian chancellor (the most powerfull person and head of the government)












































The Austrian Parliament: (has been hardly hit by WWII bombardemnt so one of the chamber halls has been built in postwar style, the largest rest of the building is still original though


















(the chamber of the Nationalrat, rebuilt after the war









(the other chamber that still is original)









Atrium-hall, the centrall hall of the Parliament


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

The Hague, The Netherlands

*Het Binnenhof* (_The Inner Court_) 
Het Binnenhof is the political centre of the Netherlands. It is home to the government and the parliament, the latter is known as Tweede Kamer (_Second Chamber_) in Dutch. The so-called Eerste Kamer (_First Chamber_), which has to approve decissions approved by the Tweede Kamer and make sure they are in compliance with the law also has its seat here.



















*Ridderzaal* (_Knights Hall_)
Located within Het Binnenhof, this is where the Queen adresses parliament every year on the first Tuesday of September to announce the plans of the government for the upcoming year. It was build between 1248 and 1280 and is the oldest part of Het Binnenhof.



















*Paleis Huis ten Bosch* (losely translated: _Palace House in the Woods_)
Paleis Huis ten Bosch is one of many (former) palaces in The Hague. It is located in the woods just outside the City and is the residence of the Queen. It was build in 1645 and expanded in 1732.



















*Paleis Noordeinde* (literally _Palace North End_)
The second palace in use by the Queen is Paleis Noordeinde. It is located right in the middle of the City. It is used as a "Working Palace" because of its proximity to Het Binnenhof. It basically means that the Queen works at Noordeinde and lives a few miles away at Huis ten Bosch. The oldest parts of Noordeinde date back to 1533.










*Het Catshuis* (_Cats House/Home_) 
Het Catshuis is named after the man who build it, 17th century politician Jacob Cats. It is the official residence of the Prime Minister although I can't remember a single one that actually used it as such. The Dutch Prime-Ministers have a habit of staying in their own homes while their in office, so it's more ceremonial than functional. Prime-Ministers do tend to use it as a place to welcome guests.










Most pictures are courtesy of historie.denhaag.org


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Japan's surprises me. I'm not sure what I expected. Maybe not something so Westernised. 

Brasilia's architecture is great!


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Novak said:


> *FINLAND*
> Eduskuntatalo / Riksdagshuset
> 
> Korkein oikeus / Högsta domstolen, Supreme Court of Finland
> ...


Some more:

Newest annex of the Parliament House of Finland: _Pikkuparlamentti_, "Little Parliament".



























The cafeteria









Pikkuparlamentti is connected to Eduskuntatalo, the Parliament Building, by a underground tunnel.


----------



## aspirin (May 3, 2006)

Switzerland 

Bundeshaus, Bern (home to the parliament, senate and ministers and 'presidents' offices) 




















National Bank, Bern 











Federal Court, Lausanne


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

(Continued list of public buildings in) 
Austria, Vienna


Justizpalast, houses the OGH (highest court)











Governmental building housing several different ministeries: (agriculture, economic-affairs)
















Details of the double hawk on the top

Ministery for social security and consumer protection
+ Traffic ministery (directly next to the building above)










The following three ministeries are all directly next to each other and next to Hofburg and the office of the Chancellor.

Ministery for Internal affairs:
















Foreign affairs ministery:
















Educational ministery:









Defense minstery:









Justice ministery:









And last but not least, if you made it that far to the end, a highlight:
The finance ministery has an awesome 360° tour (also in english) about the Palais where the finance minister "resides":
https://www.bmf.gv.at/resources/Panorama/german/roter.htm









(on the right side)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*URUGUAY*

precidential recidense (uruguay, montevideo)










Palacio lesgilativo = the parlament (senate and congres)








































































presidential office








precidential helicopter










banco republica








administracion nacional de puertos( si alguien lo traduce mejor)


----------



## Culiat (Sep 11, 2004)

Interior of the Philippine House of Representatives


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kuwait*

*Seif Palace * ( Cabinet of Ministers Building )




















*Parliament Building*


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

The Scottish Parliament


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

^^

beautiful building for Scotland.


*The Dutch Parliament Buildings; more than 8 centuries of history!*









In the middle, the tower of the prime-minister.































































*www.citysnapper.com*









*Trêveszaal * 









*The Dutch Eerste Kamer (Senate) Hall.*


















*Ceiling*









*Ridderzaal - Knights Hall*









*The (New) Second Chamber*









*'Prinsjesdag' Opening of the Palementary year by HMS Queen Beatrix.*









*Royal Stables*


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Belgian parliament in Brussels


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

Here's the Assembly of Wales, the building known as "The Senedd", completed this year.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Cardiff Bay is beautiful. Every building is looks so great together.
The Assembly looks a bit small, though.


----------



## paulinapr (Oct 31, 2006)

PUERTO RICO CAPITAL BUILDING (EL CAPITOLIO)


----------



## paulinapr (Oct 31, 2006)

MORE OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO CAPITAL BUILDING


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

Wow, interesting seeing the Puerto Rican building there on that peninsula


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

I think the modernist buildings of Brazilia are beautiful, they look so fresh and modern


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Bucharest, Romania - Palace of the Parliament










It's the largest building in Europe by volume and the heaviest building in the world.

I also think it's one of the ugliest.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyway... beautiful Parliament buildings in Ottawa, Budapest and Buenos Aires.


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

The Bucharest one isn't so bad, the only bad bit is the tall hulking part at the back. Too flat, could do with a spire perhaps.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*Montecitorio (Chamber of Deputies)*
The building was originally designed by Gian Lorenzo Bernini for the young Cardinal Ludovisi, nephew of Pope Gregory XV. However, with the death of Gregory XV by 1623, work stopped, and was not restarted until the papacy of pope Innocent X, when it was completed by the architect Carlo Fontana, who modified Bernini's plan with the addition of a bell gable above the main entrance.


















































































*Palazzo Madama (Senate)*
Palazzo Madama is a palace in Rome, currently house of the Senate of the Italian Republic.
It was built atop the ruins of the ancient baths Nero, next to Piazza Navona. The terrain had been acquired in the Middle Ages by the monks of the Abbey of Farfa, who later ceded it to France.
The new building was begun at the end of the 15th century and completed in 1505, for the Medici family. It housed two Medici cardinals and cousins, Giovanni and Giuliano, who both later became popes as Leo X and Clement VII, respectively. Catherine de' Medici, Clement VII's niece, also lived here before she was married to Henry, son of King Francis I of France in 1533.
The palazzo takes its name from Madama Margherita of Austria, illegitimate daughter of Emperor Charles V, who married another illegitimate son, Alessandro de' Medici and, after his death, Ottavio Farnese. Thus part of the art collection of the Florentine Medici family was inherited by the Farnese family.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

This is another beautiful picture of Canberra in Australia as a whole:










Points of interest in Canberra:

1. The dome building infront of the boulevard is the Australian War Memorial
2. The boulevard infront of the lake is known as Anzac Parade
3. The lake is called Lake Burley Griffin, after the man who planned and designed Canberra (and you can't see it here, but there's a big Geneva-styled water jet in the lake also)
4. Over the lake, on the left is the High Court of Australia
5. Over the lake, on the right is the National Library (designed with the same measurements as the Parthenon)
6. The first big white building is the old Parliament house
7. The second white building behind it with the huge flag pole is the new Parliament house.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Jamandell (d69) said:


> The Bucharest one isn't so bad, the only bad bit is the tall hulking part at the back. Too flat, could do with a spire perhaps.


Well, the thing is that... the tall part is not really at the back. In that picture you only see one side out of 4 of the same length. But only that side has the tall part. You should check this out http://maps.google.com/?t=k&ll=44.427942,26.088216&spn=0.010451,0.020127&om=1 to see the monster scale of the building.

One good part about the building is the wing that contains MNAC (National Museum of Contemporary Art - opened in 2004), because the museum makes good use of the big space that the halls offer.


Here are some construction pics of MNAC .. http://www.mnac.ro/events main.htm (go to "museum in progress"). There are still other parts of the building that aren't finished, and there are tons of rubble inside.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Canberra looks so......rural
My main problem with the parliament building is that its so non-discript, it isn't a landmark building. You would struggle to draw it, and most people would probably think its some kind of nuclear bunker. Does it double up as that?


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Some Unites States state houses: (from the net)











Washington state










Utah










Texas










Ohio










New York










Nebraska










Minnesota










Michigan










Massachusetts










Indiana










Georgia










Missouri










Connecticut










Wisconsin










Iowa










Mississippi










South Carolina


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Sbz2ifc said:


> Bucharest, Romania - Palace of the Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My home town could probably fit into this building.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Unsing said:


> Today most of the nationally important facilities of Japan are located in Chiyoda ward of Tokyo. Nagatacho is the govermental center, Kasumigaseki is the administrative center, and Marunouchi is the industrial center.
> 
> the Diet of Japan (1936)































* in front of Emperor's restroom*









*Emperor's restroom*









calling together


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hungarian Parliament Building*

From Wikipedia:


> The Hungarian Parliament Building (Hungarian: Országház) is the seat of the National Assembly of Hungary, one of the world's greatest legislative buildings, a notable landmark of Hungary and a popular tourist destination of Budapest. It lies in Kossuth Lajos Square, right on the bank of the Danube
> 
> History
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Exterior:
















































Interior:

















































-Ataman


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's some of Canada's provincial legislatures...

British Columbia









Alberta









Saskatchewan









Manitoba









Ontario









Quebec









New Brunswick









P.E.I.









more to come... if anyone has better pics go ahead, i just quickly googled these ones.


----------



## leeds the best (May 1, 2006)

beutiful buildings .great thread.
Does vatican city have a goverment building.
And what about spain?


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

high_flyer said:


> Canberra looks so......rural
> My main problem with the parliament building is that its so non-discript, it isn't a landmark building. You would struggle to draw it, and most people would probably think its some kind of nuclear bunker. Does it double up as that?


Well, Canberra is known as the "Bushland city" so it does give off a little country town feeling. It's definitely not as big as Sydney or Melbourne, and some either prefer it that way, and others do not. Personally, I think Canberra is a very beautiful city! It's pretty underrated though, especially within Australia, but I think its planned design really allows its beauty to shine. 

As for Parliament House, you either love it or hate it. Up close, I find it to be really intimidating and beautiful. I love the flag pole as well, and the side angles at the very end which make it look pretty grand. It's a pretty different building though, but I personally think it works! 

Plus, it's the only Parliament in the world where people can stand on and roll over and so on.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

leeds the best said:


> Does vatican city have a goverment building.


Of course.
Vatican city is a state and it has its own head of state.

Vatican City, formally the State of the Vatican City (Latin: Status Civitatis Vaticanae; Italian: Stato della Città del Vaticano) is a landlocked sovereign city-state whose territory consists of a walled enclave within the city of Rome. At approximately 44 hectares (108.7 acres), it is the smallest independent nation in the world.

*State of Vatican City,Rome*










*Apostolic Palaces*
The Apostolic Palace, also called the Papal Palace or the Palace of the Vatican, is the official residence of the Pope in the Vatican City.
The palace is a complex of buildings, comprising the Papal Apartment, the Catholic Church's government offices, a handful of chapels, the Vatican Museum and the Vatican library. In all there are *over 1,000 rooms* with the most famous including the Sistine Chapel and its renowned ceiling frescoes painted by Michelangelo and Raphael's Rooms.









































































*Governement Palace*



















*Vatican gardens*









































































The other papal residences are at the *Lateran Palace *in Rome and *the Castel Gandolfo* overlooking Lake Albano outside Rome.

The Vatican City State has the distinction of having *the smallest and oldest regular army in the world*, the Swiss Guard. It was founded by Pope Julius II on January 22, *1506*.
*Vatican City has its own post office, fire brigade, police service, commissary (supermarket), bank (the automatic teller machines are the only ones in the world to offer customers service in Latin, among other languages), railway station, electricity generating plant, and publishing house. The Vatican also controls its own Internet domain (.va).*
*Vatican Radio*, which was organized by Guglielmo Marconi himself, today offers not only short-wave service around the world, but also television services through *Vatican Television *and is available on the Internet. The actual transmitter for the shortwave station is in Italy. The Vatican has also been given a radio ITU prefix, HV, and this is sometimes used by amateur radio operators. 
*L'Osservatore Romano is the semi-official newspaper, published daily in Italian, and weekly in English, Spanish, Portuguese, German, and French (plus a monthly edition in Polish).* It is published by a private corporation under the direction of Catholic laymen but carries official information. Acta Apostolicae Sedis is the official publication of the Holy See, carrying the official texts of Church documents, but is little read other than by scholars and Church professionals.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Parliaments in your country*

First Parliament in Tehran (1906):
































































Second Parliament in Tehran:





































New Parliament in Tehran:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Parliament Singapore*


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Such thread exists http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=329500


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

National Congress of Brazil 


















Senate


















Legislative Assembly Espirito santo state


















and our supreme tribunal


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Parliament Serbia!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Parliament Serbia!


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Houses of Parliament, London


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Why did you make two identical threads?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Berlin








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lding_Berlin_view_from_west_before_sunset.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...acht.JPG/800px-2009-03-22_Reichstag_Nacht.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...06.jpg/800px-Dt_Bundestag_Plenarsaal_2006.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...800px-Reichstag_Plenarsaal_des_Bundestags.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/10/P1070477.jpg/800px-P1070477.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ae/Reichstag_Dome.JPG/800px-Reichstag_Dome.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...skuppel.jpg/800px-In_der_Reichstagskuppel.jpg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Parliament House, Melbourne (Parliament of Australia from 1901-1927)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3938834765/sizes/l/



Old Parliament House, Canberra (Parliament of Australia from 1927-1988)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stage88/4004517242/sizes/l/



New Parliament House (Parliament of Australia from 1988-present)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgarchieng/4303907318/sizes/l/


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Portuguese Parliament*

*Portuguese Parliament* 

The Palácio de São Bento (English: Saint Benedict's Palace) is the home of the Assembly of the Republic, the Portuguese parliament. It is located in Lisbon, in the parish with the same name. Close to Bairro Alto, the Palace of São Bento was formerly known as the seat of the National Assembly (Assembleia Nacional) during the Estado Novo regime. Nearby is the official residence of Portugal’s Prime Minister.

The Palace has its origin in the first Benedictine monastery of Lisbon, established in 1598. In 1615, the monks settled in the area of the Casa da Saúde (Health House), that housed people sick with the plague. The new monastery was built during the 17th century following a Mannerist project by Jesuit architect Baltazar Álvares, later followed by João Turriano. The large building, of rectangular shape, had a church flanked by two towers, four cloisters, dormitories, kitchen, etc. When the construction works of the new building were almost finished, the destructive 1755 Lisbon earthquake damaged it.

After the Liberal Revolution (1820) and the suppression of religious orders in Portugal (1834), the monks were expelled from the monastery and the Portuguese Parliament was installed in the building, then called Palácio das Cortes or Parlamento. From then on, the old monastery was systematically adapted to its new functions. The first architect in charge was Possidónio da Silva, who designed the first session rooms.

The Chapter house (meeting place of the monks) of the monastery was totally remodelled by French architect Jean François Colson into a session room in 1867. The Portuguese Senate (upper house) used to meet in this room until the 1976 Constitution established unicameralism.

In 1895, a fire destroyed the session room of the lower house, and it was necessary to repair and expand the Parliament building. Portuguese architect Miguel Ventura Terra was put in charge of the remodelling project, which lasted until the 1940s. Ventura Terra built a new session room for the lower house (inaugurated in 1903) and altered the façade of the building, adding a neoclassical portico with columns and a triangular pediment. He also remodelled the atrium, the monumental inner stairway and many other rooms. The works were continued in the 1920s by architect Adolfo Marques da Silva.

In the 1940s, during Salazar's Estado Novo regime, the monumental stairway in front of the portico of the Parliament was completed. The stairway was designed by Cristino da Silva, who was also responsible for the project of the gardens in the back of the Palace.

Since Portugal became a democracy after the 1974 Carnation Revolution the area in front of the palace has been the most popular location for demonstrations held in Lisbon.

In 1999 an annex building was inaugurated near the old Palace. This modern structure was designed by Fernando Távora and allowed for an expansion of the space of the Portuguese Assembly without altering its historical outlook.



















Senado Room













































Sessions room


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA -PARLIAMENT


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*I dislike politicans but I loaded few photos:*

*FEDERAL ASSAMBLY OF RUSSIA (PARLIAMENT):*

*State Duma (lower house):*

*The building was built in 1932-35:*




































*Federation Council of Russia (upper house):*

*The building was built in 1983:*


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

The new building in Tehran is stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great hall of the people, PRC


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

Our islands legislature building is called "El Capitolio".

Photo looking North with the Atlantic Ocean in the back - 









Photo looking South with the Atlantic Ocean in front and San Juan bay in back -










Closeup -









El Capitolios inside Dome -


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

*France - Paris*

Assemblée Nationale - Palais Bourbon


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*Argentine Parliament*
*Buenos Aires*

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## Mithril Cloud (Aug 13, 2006)

*Philippines - Quezon City*
_Batasang Pambansa (National Assembly)
_


















Photos from Wikipedia


----------



## BlackxxArrow (Jun 8, 2010)

*Cambodia Parliament* (*Phnom Penh*)


----------



## Marty_ (Aug 5, 2008)

The Australian Parliament is built into a hill:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozboi-nz/3723026781/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigkev640/816723283/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4706085788/










Lower House:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaqsphotogarage/3712521252/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Upper House


----------



## rubiopr27 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Evolution of the Philippine Congress*

Malolos Congress - Barasoain Church



















First Philippine Legislature - Ayuntamiento de Manila






































National Assembly (Commonwealth of the Philippines) - Legislative Building (Now National Museum)










1945 hno:










Present-day Batasang Pambansa (National Legislature)









In Session...










*Images from the net


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poland* :


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Parliament, India:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26302930&postcount=14


We already have a thread about this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722982


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Norwegian parliament:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gcardinal/4050116565/sizes/l/in/photostream/

A very modest building. The nimbys of yore sadly managed to get this building stopped which is how the parliament was originally supposed to look like:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Schirmer_and_von_Hanno_parliament.jpg

They claimed it looked too much like a church.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Finland, Helsinki









On the right is the main building build in 1931, architec being J. S. Sirén. Small building on the left is expansion constructed in 2004, being connected by underground tunnels to the old building.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Canadian Parliament*



Canadian Parliament by dionnemusic, on Flickr


The Canadian Parliament Viewed From the Back by Marie-Marthe Gagnon, on Flickr


Opposition by Reverend Aviator, on Flickr


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

European parliament in Brussels


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

Belgian parliament in Brussels









As you probably know, Belgium is almost a confederation, whith separate lands whit there own parliaments. This is the flemish parliament in Brussels










and this is the wallonian parliament in Namur


----------



## Marty_ (Aug 5, 2008)

Good gravy! Canada wins. Thread over.


----------



## magm (Jun 4, 2007)

Mexican National Palace 

The National Palace in Mexico City, or Palacio National in Spanish, has been the official seat of the Mexican government ever since the Aztec empire was in power from 1325 to the year 1521. The site is located along the entire eastern edge of the central plaza of the city, which is commonly referred to as the Plaza de la Constitucion or Mexico City Zocalo. In addition to being the seat of the federal government, the National Palace Mexico City also houses the Federal Treasury, the National Archives, and the president’s offices. The Palace in Mexico City also functions somewhat as a museum. Visitors can view original paintings by the Mexican artist Diego Rivera as well as displays with government artifacts.

Perhaps the most notable feature is the main balcony that faces the Zocalo. This is place where the Grito de Delores, commonly referred to as the Mexican Independence Ceremony, is celebrated. The ceremony, celebrated each September 15 at 11:00 p.m., involves ringing the bell that was originally sounded as a call for rebellion against Spain.

Although most sections of the building have been remodeled through the years, the murals of twentieth-century artist Diego Rivera remain in their original states. The murals were painted over a period of 25 years and depict various scenes from the history of Mexico. One of the most detailed pieces of the collection is a mural that depicts Mexican history from 1521 to 1930. The mural, which fills an entire wall, has images that are important to Mexico's past such as an eagle, a Mexican flag, and important leaders. If you like the work of Diego Rivera, you may want to take a visit to the nearby Frida Kahlo Museum. Frida Kahlo was another well-known Mexican painter and was the wife of Diego Rivera.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

i loveeeeeeeeeee the Canadian parliament!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Riksdag* - the Swedish parliament building in Stockholm:

(c) tunliweb.no









(c) tunliweb.no









(c) tunliweb.no









(c) tunliweb.no









Actully, the one can fish just outside the building.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

UK Westminster Palace / Houses of Parliament London


London - Big Ben by Harshil.Shah, on Flickr


Westminster Sky Line by Jessicamulley, on Flickr


Big Ben by TRIPWOLF, on Flickr


Snowy London: Houses of Parliament by Cheddarcheez, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament by Matthew Shaw 74, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament from Westminster Bridge by UK Parliament, on Flickr


Houses of Parliament by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr


St Stephen's Hall by UK Parliament, on Flickr


Royal Gallery by UK Parliament, on Flickr


Central Lobby (landscape) by UK Parliament, on Flickr


Robing Room by UK Parliament, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Scottish Parliament Edinburgh


… by mr phillip, on Flickr


Scottish Parliament by albireo2006, on Flickr


Parliament in the snow by angus mcdiarmid, on Flickr


Scottish Parliament by Anita363, on Flickr


Scottish Parliament, Edinburgh by C Ray Dancer, on Flickr


The Scottish Parliament Building by LiAnG_c, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

National Assembly of Wales, Cardiff


PA0442271 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


Senedd Interior by wentloog, on Flickr


The National Assembly Of Wales by richard harrod, on Flickr


Senedd Debating Chamber by wentloog, on Flickr


Glass Wood by davidwoolf, on Flickr


Cavernous by Neil Wykes(Moving | De Mudanza), on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Stormount Parliament Northern Ireland Belfast


Parliament Buildings, known a Stormount and home to the Northern Ireland Assembly by Shamus O'Reilly, on Flickr


stormount by jules_saracens, on Flickr


Stormont, Belfast by bazmcq, on Flickr


2011-05-25_4683_Belfast-Stormont by modglila, on Flickr


----------



## JUmp* (Apr 11, 2009)

Thailand Parliament (Bangkok)











*Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall* (1933-1974)




















*Parliament House of Thailand* (1974-present)




















*New Parliament House of Thailand* (will be finished in 2014)


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

*Budapest*, Hungary
Houses of Parliament


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Parliament House, Melbourne (Parliament of Australia from 1901-1927)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


160+ years later and still not finished!









Australia's first parliament building


----------



## Liberater444 (Jul 26, 2011)

wow! These all look great. (although despite my scottish ancestry, some aspects of the Scottish parliament are uglier than sin!) 

I must say government buildings, regardless of the type of government, (although socialist/communist are usually best) are some of my favorite buildings, due to the grandness and detail held within them. 

Great finds!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysian Houses of Parliament
KUALA LUMPUR*

197004 030 Kuala Lumpur by williewonker, on Flickr

Malaysian Houses of Parliament by Frans Harren, on Flickr

*Perdana Putra, federal government administrative building
PUTRAJAYA*















http://www.flickr.com/photos/storm-crypt/417562090/

Putrajaya  by Fly_4U, on Flickr

Putrajaya by Szittyakutya, on Flickr


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Dutch parliament*

*"Binnenhof", The Hague, The Netherlands*



























































































Eerste Kamer (upper house)










Tweede Kamer (lower house)










Pics from Wikipedia


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Belgian Federal Parliament:*

(to big for in here but nice pano)
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28001901.jpg









http://www.donboscogrootbijgaarden.be/images/Nieuwsfoto's/Archief/091001.jpg









http://img.vandaag.be/tmp/450/350/r...ng-in-parlement-betrapt-met-10-gram-speed.jpg









http://e-maze.be/files/kamervvolks.jpg






*Flemish parliament:*









http://www.hln.be/static/FOTO/pe/15/9/10/media_xl_915340.jpg









http://www.jobat.be/uploadedImages/pictures/3579-1-medium.jpeg









http://www.education2010.be/wp-content/uploads/vlaams-parlement.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1Eq2VW3Jc...Q/XCE1rs9qjEU/s1600/P1050592+%28Medium%29.JPG









http://www.go4it.eu/images/vlaamsparlement_plato_go4it_lr_20110527223203.jpg

*Walloon Parliament:*
Meh no good pix on the net, a shame!

*Brussels parliament:*









http://www.bpol.be/afbeeldingen/gebouw/brusselsParlement.jpg









http://www.cdenv-brusselsparlement.be/uploads/media/brussels_parlement_halfrond.jpg

*European Parliament*










http://www.di-ve.com/files/billeder/MediaDB/Thumbs/9/Brussels_EuropeanParliament_aerial_6x4_jpg.jpg









http://www.eu2008.fr/webdav/site/PFUE/shared/images/PE_BXL_Ar.jpg









http://blog.katania.be/assets/2009/11/european_parliament_brussels.jpg









http://blogimages.seniorennet.be/timfot/66683-6900f3fdba5f06d93c562a6920e2cf71.jpg









http://i30.tinypic.com/33o5si9.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-44jTaoCYc...0/0+-+European+Parliament+%28Ben+Heine%29.jpg









http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Politics/Pix/pictures/2008/07/10/europeanparl.jpg


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

some more of iran

the old parliament









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=220917&page=2
























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6809321


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Lithuania parliament cald "SEIMAS" *








Old hall 








*New one *
















*New wing*








*Memorial to the Defenders of the Seimas*


----------



## AndyMEng (Feb 22, 2013)

*Canada's New House of Commons*

The Centre Block (the one with the tower) is being renovated over a 10 (or 20) year period. Including new mechanical/electrical, removal of asbestos, repair of cladding, and introduction of a new sub-basement for seismic isolation (Ottawa is in a seismic zone). 

Part of the work includes fitting up the courtyard of the West Block (there are several blocks of parliament). The new house of commons is located in the upgraded West Block. The new Senate will sit in the heritage central train station waiting room. 

House of Commons:








https://newsradio.akamaized.net

To me looks very Games-Of-Thronesy








https://toronto.citynews.ca/wp-content/blogs.dir/sites/10/2018/11/13/new-house-of-commons.jpg

Before:








https://www.tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca/citeparlementaire-parliamentaryprecinct/images/galerie-gallery/photo38.jpg

After:








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBBAVDqXUAACYxk.jpg

of course, the construction didn't interfere with Wednesday lunchtime Yoga on the Hill:








https://d3qvqlc701gzhm.cloudfront.net/thumbs/b2e674450f3dcd1a7cc4d5872642ab0cb3972a129f13a6dbff452f438e9fed26-500.jpg

Senate:








https://www.nationalobserver.com/sites/nationalobserver.com/files/styles/nat_header_full_size/public/img/2018/12/14/jdt501519769.jpg?itok=zNufyATm


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

The new Scottish parliament building in Edinburgh remains controversial but is impressive. It was constructed within a UNESCO world heritage site.The architect was Enric Miralle, Spanish/Catalan. It opened in 2004.


----------

